# XBox 360 Wirrless Controller: Headset kein Ton



## Crymes (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Mit dem Controller zu spielen geht einwandfrei.
Wenn ich jetzt aber ein Nokia-Headset an die 2.5er Buchse im Controller anschließe, wir das Headset zwar korrekt erkannt (Mikrofon und Kopfhörer)
Und in den Einstellungen der Audiogeräte kann ich diese auch konfigurieren,
Doch ich höre weder irgendwelche Töne, noch funktioniert das Mikrofon.
Der Windows probeton wird zwar abgespielt (solche Balken), doch ich höre nichts.
An was kann das liegen?


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich jetzt auch irren, aber ich glaube das der Sound nicht über den Controller ausgegeben werden kann bei einem PC. Da muss man ganz normal das Headset an dem Soundausgang anschliessen.


----------



## Crymes (19. Oktober 2010)

Dann ist die Buchse bei PC-Verwendung also um Sonst?
Da gibt's auch keinen Hack?


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja. Ich hab das selber mal ausprobiert. Der 360 Wireless für PC ist ja so gesehen nur ein Xbox 360 Controller wo extra der Empfänger für den PC dabei ist. Bei der Xbox gibts ja extra ein Headset dafür. Aber ich glaube nicht das das Teil am PC funktioniert.


----------



## Crymes (19. Oktober 2010)

Schade, aber in normales Nokia Headset müsste doch funktionieren(3.5 Klinke).
Muss ich das in die Mikrofon- oder die Lautsprecher Buchse am PC stecken?


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Oktober 2010)

Also am PC müssen beide Stecker rein. Also Mikro und Lautsprecher. Hatte mir mal das Headset von meinem Kumpel geliehen was er an der 360 benutzt. Lohnen tut sich das absolut nicht da es nur Mono ist. Man muss also die Lautsprecher laufen lassen um was vom Game zu hören und das Headset dient eigentlich nur dazu, dass man mit den Leuten im Spiel reden kann und hört was die sagen.


----------



## Crymes (19. Oktober 2010)

Mein Headset hat aber nu eine ganz normale 3.5er Klinke, das funktioniert wohl dann nur am Telefon?


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Oktober 2010)

Denke mal ja. Extra ein Mono Headset für den Controller kaufen lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


----------

